# Kudos To The Boys And Girls Downunder.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia Geographic.....really unusual but really cool attempt at species saving conservation.

Regards, Mike

http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2016/04/80-rhinos-headed-for-australia-in-bold-move-to-save-species


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting.

I see the good Dr. got his PhD in Rhinos?

Quote:
Dr Roan Plotz, who undertook his PhD in black rhinos, believes tackling the extraordinary poaching crisis requires out-of-the-box approaches such as the Australian Rhino Project, and breaking the demand for rhino horn in Asia.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Quote:
> Dr Roan Plotz, who undertook his PhD in black rhinos, believes tackling the extraordinary poaching crisis requires out-of-the-box approaches such as the Australian Rhino Project, and breaking the demand for rhino horn in Asia.


Or scorch the earth in the asian countries that rhino horn ends up in....if there is no demand then you will have no problem with the Af-ri-cans.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Wonder how the locals will feel about these things running around. I know *I* wouldn't want them next door.

These things usually don't turn out as well as the well-meaning do-gooders think they will. Look at all the messes they've made turning wolves loose in areas and stuff like that.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Wonder how the locals will feel about these things running around. I know *I* wouldn't want them next door.
> 
> These things usually don't turn out as well as the well-meaning do-gooders think they will. Look at all the messes they've made turning wolves loose in areas and stuff like that.
> 
> Later! OL J R


Australia has vast amounts of uninhabited territory....unlike the US.....and the people are not a bunch of politically correct fat candy asses like here in the US that lay around and whine about every turn of event. Rhinos will do well in the outback....which is similar in nature to lands in Africa where the Rhino inhabit. Wolves are predators....Rhinos are vegetarians. If you respect Rhinos and give them their space they will avoid conflict.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Vol I d,nt live very far from dubbo zoo.it probably should, nt be called a zoo . The lion,s tiger rhino,s have large paddock,s so some day,s you might not see anything ,but they do have a time when they feed the big cat,s and that,s when you get to see them.this is a big and varied country in south australia and the northern territory their over run with camel, s wild horse,s and donkey,s the population of the camel,s is in hundred,s of thousands, there been a try to export them to the Arab countries but cost beat that job. I had a cousin who was trucking them to port and they were the worst animal to cart .the bull,s are very nasty ,and you had to separate them or they fight and take big pieces out of each other. and do you know we have the most deadly snakes the western taipan, even baled Steve Irwin up and roo,s their ever where plus wild pigs and not to forget emu,s waldo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Our military got purity adept at executing camels.....just cost us a couple of thousand dollars a piece.....depending on what color they used to be


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Some devil Dawgs yes I think our guys would be pretty good at that too ,remember where ever your guy,s go there a ozzie boy either with him or not far away waldo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Some devil Dawgs yes I think our guys would be pretty good at that too ,remember where ever your guy,s go there a ozzie boy either with him or not far away waldo


And we appreciate it too! However, I bet when it came time to pay for them damned camels, y'all probably said "now wait just a moment you blokes..."


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Some devil Dawgs, I, m a bit of a history buff. The first time we fought together was ww1 at the battle of Hammel. The us troops were training with our 4th division .the point, s at the time thought the dough boys didn't have enough experience and left them out but our guy,s had different idea and put your boy,s in our uniforms. The battle was a success, the positions were taken.as one of the pommie officers was going past a australian outfit he swore he heard a very distinct American accent. That was near a hundred year,s ago.since then ww2 korea, veitnam gulf 1 and Afghanistan, and now Syria. There is a battlion of jar head,s in darwin,on training. And if it wasn't for the efforts of the Lexington and hornet at the battle of the coral sea,a lot of australian troops would have been in big trouble in New guinea, anyway mate look after yourself


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

On HT I have seen photographs of Zebras and water buffalo in Texas, now we can have rhinos in OZ.

They would make interesting neighbours.

It is often said that "good fences make for good neighbours", but to make rhinos good neighbours would require one helluva fence.

The pictures on HT under the topic of "Wildlife in Alfalfa" were very interesting and elk were reported to make a mess of fences and hay crops. Imagine having a herd of rhinos rampaging through your paddocks. Not just what they eat but but what they step on too. Need better than a .177 to stop them!

There has been a plethora of introduced animals becoming acclimatised and developing into a nuisance to agriculture or threatening native animals or plants.

Rhinos are not as likely to become feral or as destructive as other introduced animals have been. The numbers are fewer and supervision will be high. The list is large of animals going feral here in OZ.

Camels (estimated to be over a million ferals) takes better than a .177 to stop these too;

Donkeys;

Horses;

Water buffalo;

Cane toads;

Rabbits;

Rats (rattus rattus);

Cockroaches;

Foxes;

Cats;

Deer;

Pigs;

Dogs, especially when interbred with the dingo;

Goats;

Sparrows;

Starlings

to name a few off the top of my head.

When it comes to plants originating in Southern Africa, that have acclimatised and gone feral in Australia the list is long and the results costly.

Camels eat out native vegetation and in so doing endanger small native marsupials that depend on that vegetation for food or cover. Camels also damage fences, water facilities and compete with domesticated stock for fodder.

Travelling at 110 kmph (68mph) and encountering a kangaroo or emu can be exciting, but coming onto a group of camels adjacent to the road is more than a little un-nerving. Believe it or not they were in a clump of trees and very hard to see being well camouflaged.

Encountering even one rhino in the same circumstances would also jangle the nerves more than a little.

Never the less a very interesting approach to saving the rhino.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Coondle many year,s ago I did a few trip ,s driving truck,s to Alice then out to the missions, had a big wake up call with a herd of camels on one trip although the camel came off secound best it most shawly left it mark on the truck that,s when the bull bar saved the day,


----------

